# My raw cat food recipe



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok so my 13 year old cat loves her food to be mushy with little to no effort involved in eating it. I've tried to get her to eat chunks of meat but unless it's fish, she won't do it. So I've made this raw recipe that's easy for me to make into portion sizes and freeze so they're easy to serve. If anyone has ideas to make it better please tell me!

Ground muscle meat (beef, almost no fat, but it's cheaper), chicken fat, beef liver, beef kidney, ground bone dust (marrow and all), eggs (shell included), fish oil. 

Since I only have one cat and she doesn't eat too much (especially since she's a tiny bit on the chubby side) I get her meat from a specialty butcher who has all natural meat, no hormones, steroids or anything added. So that's nice.


----------



## bluebarry (Sep 17, 2009)

so delicious and nutritional recipe!


--------------
_SPAM removed by moderator for the last time ... next time is permanent ban_


----------

